# Pikachu: Boy or Girl



## Dar (Aug 14, 2011)

i think i finnally figured out what gender the Ash's Pikachu is. 

Boy Pikachu:                                         Girl Pikachu           
 

As you can see Ash's Pikachu is a male, because the female has a chip in her tail. FINNALLY ITS FIGURED OUT!


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Aug 14, 2011)

It was introduced in generation I, though, long before even genders, let alone gender differences.
However, he is confirmed male; a Togepi successfully used Attract on both him and Meowth. Meowth being confirmed male long ago, that means Pikachu must be male too.


----------



## Spatz (Aug 15, 2011)

It also is shown in Best Wishes, where when Ash is trying to catch Snivy, she successfully attracts Pikachu


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 15, 2011)

Absol=Epic said:


> i think i finnally figured out what gender the Ash's Pikachu is.
> 
> Boy Pikachu:                                         Girl Pikachu
> 
> ...


Thats only in the game females have the chip. I think i saw something in a manga with a female pikachu looking exactly like ash's pikachu. (the female had a flower on its head)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 15, 2011)

That would be because ChuChu was introduced during Gen II. Gender differences were introduced in Gen IV.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 15, 2011)

Also, in the anime I swear I heard a character refer to pikachu as a 'he'.


----------



## Coroxn (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, that's nicely settled then.


----------

